
Brazil’s Supreme Court Censors Damaging Report on Chief Justice - andrenth
https://brazilian.report/power/2019/04/15/brazil-supreme-court-censorship-crusoe/
======
andrenth
To add insult to injury, the online magazine has just been ordered to pay the
100k BRL fine _even though the news were taken down from their site_.

